# Decking and foundation vents...



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am going to deck out from the house about 3 metres. It's going to span the width of the house and start right at the house. So I can walk out the french doors and straight onto the deck.

It's new build house with vents that supply airflow underneath the ground floor and the ground floor has a membrane and screeded floor all to protect for radon. (I think this isn't a radon area anyway but it's done as par for the course).

Now...the 2 vents on the rear, will be below the level of the deck.

What should I do? I have thought about putting some 'vent guards' if that's what you call them around the vents which are like semi circle bent pieces of metal or plasic and then just cut the decking around them? 

Or will it be ok under the decking as it's not an air tight place?

What would you do?


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't lay decking so that the timbers are touching, leave a gap between each one- helps the deck drain and preserves the timber.

I can't see there is any need to do anything to the vents besides making sure they don't get blocked up and ensuring they keep vermin out, air will circulate under the decking anyway?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2017)

Starbuck88 said:


> I am going to deck out from the house about 3 metres. It's going to span the width of the house and start right at the house. So I can walk out the french doors and straight onto the deck.
> 
> It's new build house with vents that supply airflow underneath the ground floor and the ground floor has a membrane and screeded floor all to protect for radon. (I think this isn't a radon area anyway but it's done as par for the course).
> 
> ...


As said above can't see it being a problem, if you want to monitor it over the years, i added a small section of decking frame to the main frame plus couple of hinges for a trap door type thing to lift up and down for access to a drain under decking just incase the inevitable happened, if you can stretch to it i can't rate fibre optic lighting installed into the boards as your doing it, re did our decking 2 years ago, one of the best £450 ever spent, your Mrs will love it


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I'll just make a little bit of a cut out or something in the decking board that the vents are next to, just to allow for atleast a bit of air circulation to get in and around.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive just done this to mine. The timber frame was covering 3/4 of 1 of the vents. I just put 3 x 25mm holes cut outs in the timber so it can breathe.


----------

